# Craftsman GT, bad trans axle



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

So my wife's cousin calls me today. Seems his neighbor gave him an older Sears Craftsman ""Garden Tractor"" But it won't move under it's own power. He tells me he already took the trans axle apart. Tells me that some of the gears are missing teeth and one is broken. 
Here's the numbers, 917.273223 and he says the part number for the trans axle is:
222-3010L. From what I can find out so far. None are made any longer. What I need to find out for him. Is what other tractor would have the same trans axle. I have an older Craftsman sitting out in the junk yard. But have yet to get to it to check the numbers. Figured I would ask here before I bother.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Since it's a hydro trans, it would have to come from the same model tractor .
Depending on who made it for Sears, you might find another unit.
You can also try Ebay, or Amazon.com,for parts/trans .


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That's a Hydro Gear part.
It'd be found on quite a few assorted tractors, but finding which ones could be difficult, since there are so many other transaxles used.


----------

